# Auto Weeder Machines



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Has anyone heard of any new technology other than the Weeder machine for weeding T-Shirt Vinyl? Even a machine just to simply weed the large surface area before doing any intricate weeding?

Someone could be an overnight millionaire if they could just figure this out. I cant believe there is not some machine on the market.. even if it is high tech and expensive? People would undoubtedly pay for this.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

There are several companies that sell similar devices to what you are talking about, weeding the large surface area.
Hardware: Weeder Sheeter vinyl sign weeding and taping system

I can see how this would be useful if you did lots of larger stuff.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

That is the sh*t. I am soooo impressed. Talk about wishing I'd thought of it first. A-MAZ-ING.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

midwaste said:


> I can see how this would be useful if you did lots of larger stuff.


I agree, but small detailed work would never come off that easy...Good idea though


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Be very easy to make one using some eye bolts and a wooden dowel or two on the edge of your work table..


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I heard people like that thing : )
You can always get a real automatic one for 8 grand to ha, it is actually automatic 
MGE- Mikkelsen Graphic Engineering, Developer of i-cut®, Distributor of Kongsberg digital cutting systems.
MGE- Mikkelsen Graphic Engineering, Developer of i-cut®, Distributor of Kongsberg digital cutting systems. 7th video, it soooo sweet


----------



## WindoraBug (May 29, 2013)

Hopefully this isn't too dead being 4 years old. 

Anyone ever use "The Weeder" /Sheeter? It looks great, and I dont think It can just be copied since there is a patented separation blade that is aiding the excess removal as its cranking. It's not as simple as tacking the vinyl to the roller and spinning. Which is why I am interested in this for high volumes. 

Any thoughts, reviews, newer progressions on this concept of making removing the main excess easier and fast than by hand?


----------



## baffo (Mar 11, 2016)

can you have a look at Galileo weeding machine we invented it four years ago and now is able for everyone. If you want you can find video on youtube, just type galileoweedingmachine. Enjoy it.


----------

